# Please check my new puppy :D



## Grant (Sep 17, 2009)

*i have a 14 week old staffordshire bull terrier x collie and i was just wondering if anybody on here knows if he is going to look more staff then collie or more collie then staff when older cheers
Grant*


----------



## EmilyMarie (Aug 25, 2009)

He's definatly going to show the staffie more predominately since he already looks like one. He's super cute! I just love his face, it looks so sweet =]

Congrats on her!


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

yep deff staffy looking, love the white chest  gorgeous !


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Yip deff Staff in him...


----------



## Karen_theArtist (Sep 7, 2009)

What a cute puppy


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

Very cute puppy!


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

I'd definitely say he'll be more of a staffie in looks.


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

Are you sure there's any collie in him? He looks just like a cute staffie pup to me (admittedly I'm only any good at recognising yorkies).


----------



## Angel44 (Feb 11, 2008)

Definitely looks staffy to me


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

More staffy than anything, in fact, he looks pure staffy to me to be honest! Gorgeous pup


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

All I can see is Staffy. He's a real cutie


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Hi I'm sure I anwered this question on Yahoo Answers!  I think he will look a lot like a staff but have the height of a collie


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

He looks like a pure staff to me and utterly gorgeous


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Staff with long legs to me


----------



## Local_oaf1 (Sep 14, 2008)

Here`s my Staffy/Collie cross


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

awww!!! hes beautifull!!! defo more staff!!!:thumbup:


----------

